# Position Paper on Biblical Worship



## panta dokimazete (Dec 7, 2006)

Something I am working on - open to irenic criticism... 

http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dgz6gwsf_0df288k

oh - but not rehashing EP, please...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing with us, JD,
and opening yourself up for criticism. That is brave and commendable.

I can see this is a "work in progress," but I wonder why you chose to devote first and foremost a lengthy and detailed section to song. Is that because song is the first part of worship, or the most important, or most immediate? Or perhaps simply because you already had a significant amount of material on that topic, with which you began to put together the presentation?

For what it's worth, I would begin with your goals up front. I would then try to set forth a theology of worship as developed from a systematic treatment of the biblical material relating to worship, starting with the most primitive and working my way through the biblical material, understanding the developments and changes that occurred over the millenia.

With that as background, and all that material in front of you, you could then set forth that which pertains to today. You could then define worship fully but concisely, which would leave you plenty of room for developing that definition in various subheadings of your paper. You would have a good idea of the biblical balance respecting the material of worship. You would have some idea of what kind of priority Scripture gives to different parts of worship.

After noting the emphasis on song at the beginning of your paper, my next curiosity was where you would deal with the Word and Sacraments (or ordinances--whichever your choice for terminology). I'm guessing those are forthcoming.

Personally, I think the question of style is a final concern, after all the major issues have been dealt with.

Thanks for an opportunity to contribute some small thing to your labors. God's blessings.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks, Bruce - you are absolutely right - it is indeed a work in progress.

Song/music happens to be an area that seems to generate the most controversy - and has become a source thereof in my church lately - particularly from a traditionalist standpoint. I and my pastor felt the leading to present some scripture-based thought on the subject.

I appreciate the feedback and have been considering the placement of the goals more toward the front.

My rationale is that I wanted to contextualize song/music from a Biblical perspective first, follow up with the goals after laying the foundation, then building the goal statements scripturally (is that a word?).

thank you for your feedback...I may track out the historical context next - just want to refine the scriptural position some more.

Also: 

I believe the ministry of the Word is the most important element of worship - which I believe the ministry of music supports and substantiates. I believe that my pastor will probably write that section and the section on sacraments.

I will probably write the section on prayer. As the Lord leads, though!

Blessings,

JD


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2006)

Brother -- If you have not read Jeremiah Burrough's _Gospel Worship_, then allow me to humbly recommend this as a resource worth consulting as you work on this paper.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you, brother - I am also reading The Puritan Principle
of Worship - particularly the 8th chapter.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2006)

jdlongmire said:


> Thank you, brother - I am also reading The Puritan Principle
> of Worship - particularly the 8th chapter.



  William Young is a minister in my denomination and this is one my favorite of his writings.

If I may add a couple of more suggested materials for your research, consider reading also _The Worship of God_ by Malcolm Watts (Reformed Baptist) and David Silversides (Reformed Presbyterian) as well as Alexander Blaikie's _A Catechism on Praise_.

God bless, brother!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you for the additional resources!


----------

